# Automatisches Laden eines Bildes .



## michi-usa (18. Sep 2006)

Hallo ... folgendes Problem, bei dem ihr evtl. mir helfen könnt:

Ich hab eine Website =) Auf dieser Website gibt ein Javascript Menü.
Außerdem gibt es ein Logo (in einer Ebene "Logo"). Das Logo ist ein GIF was einmal abspielt.

Ich würde gerne, dass jedes mal, wenn der Benutzer in dem Menü clickt, die Animation abgespielt wird.

Meine Idee ist: ein Java Script auf jeder Seite mit dem Befehl: Lade das Logo.gif erneut. 

Gibts da einen Java Befehl?

Gruss!


----------



## AlArenal (18. Sep 2006)

Du hast ein JavaScript, kein Java Script. Und da es keine Java Script gibt, weil man mit Java nicht skripten kann, bist du hier falsch


----------



## michi-usa (19. Sep 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast ein JavaScript, kein Java Script. Und da es keine Java Script gibt, weil man mit Java nicht skripten kann, bist du hier falsch



?? ähm, na ja ... schön, hat jemand trotzdem ne Antwort?  :?:  Gruss!


----------

